# New to FF, norethisterone & clomid



## DanDan3 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hello, I'm new to FF and looking for some advice. I am 27 and we have been ttc for 18months. Partners sperm is all good, my bloods and hsg all came back normal. My consultant has put me down as unexplained fertility. She has just perscribed me with norethisterone to take days 12 to 24 this month as currently got af. Then next month start with 50mg Clomid days 2-6 then continue with norethisterone days 12-24. I am having periods but cycles can range from 27 to 35 days, then af is upto 4 days spotting 2 days extremely heavy flow then dies off. 

Has anyone else had to combine these two together? I'm a bit concerned as I tend to Ov quite late, between days 19 to 22. Will Clomid make me Ov earlier, will taking norethisterone stop me ovulating if its after day 12? I called the hospital again today to clarify but i'm still just as confused. 

Any advice would really be appreciated. X


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, welcome to our world  

It can all get very confusing as we all seem to be on slightly differing journeys. I too am the same as you in that all tests are good but I had extremely long cycles. I was prescribed clomid and told to start straight away without AF yet others have been given meds to induce AF before the clomid.

Have a read through some old threads on here to get an idea of how different it is for everyone. 

The clomid cyclers thread is full of lovely ladies who have been a great support to me, feel free to join us on there


----------

